# Crazy Mango



## redfish203

This is the first time my mango has bloomed in winter...hoping it will still set fruit since it produces some of the best I ever had. fishjunky, is yours blooming?


----------



## redfish203

Don't know why ipad posts pics upside down and will not load more than one pic...


----------



## fishjunky

Redfish

I took a look and my Mango is doin the same thing. Its about 2-3 weeks behind yours but still blooming its arse off. I planted mine in 2009 and this is the 1st time it's done this. Got about 75 off it last year but guessing it will take a 2nd bloom to get any this year.


----------



## locolobo

Red, I gotta try a mango ( I love fresh mango ). Been wanting to but the wife says not to waste my time. It'll freeze to death here. But been wondering, We have a papaya tree (just coming back from the freezing winter ) that has done well so maybe a mango might work. I live in Angleton.


----------



## redfish203

Loco, mine is still bloomin like crazy so I hope it gets hot enough to set fruit this year. Fj and I both have a variety called Glenn that has been really productive with outstanding fruit. I have tried others that just died or slowly declined. We do protect them with large frost blankets when freezing is looking likely. I did have ice on the tree one year with no damage. You could probably have one, just need to protect it for freezes....good luck!


----------



## BullyARed

I like mango and papaya. Got sweet yellow mango all sale here in San Antonio 33cent/each.


----------



## duc996

*species to grow?*

hi, can you specify the species of mango you are growing? I would like to grow mango as well, thank you.


----------



## redfish203

Mine is called"Glenn".


----------



## locolobo

Do you think the trees will get more cold hardy with age? After all they do make a pretty big tree.


----------



## redfish203

locolobo said:


> Do you think the trees will get more cold hardy with age? After all they do make a pretty big tree.


I am sure it helps to have a fatter trunk/limbs but I don't think They ever really get cold hardy. I keep mine at a managable size for my large frost cloth. I sometimes put a flood light under the frost cloth when it looks bad....mine was planted right after Ike.


----------



## redfish203

Better picture maybe...


----------



## fishjunky

I'll be raiding yours this year....mine are at least 3 weeks behind you this year.


----------



## redfish203

Need bees over here or there won't be any to raid...


----------



## redfish203

Looks like the mango is going to do welll after all, Bumper crop and just had my first one, man they are good.


----------



## Profish00

What street?


----------



## Dick Hanks

You are very fortunate. Such a great fruit. Wish I could grow them.


----------



## fishjunky

redfish203 said:


> Looks like the mango is going to do welll after all, Bumper crop and just had my first one, man they are good.


AMEN to the good. Had my first one tonite. 
fj


----------



## redfish203

Dick Hanks said:


> You are very fortunate. Such a great fruit. Wish I could grow them.


F
DH, where are you at? Fishjunky and I usually cover them with a light under once or twice a year and they do well. A little work but worth it! Might be tough if you are too frosty at your place.


----------



## redfish203

Profish00 said:


> What street?


y

Profish, pm sent...


----------



## fishjunky

Rf-lol I sent him one too...


----------



## fishjunky

Mangos are dropping left and right. Wrestled 3 dozen or so away from the grackles in the last 2 days. In another day or two they'll get smart like last year and start pecking holes in the ones still on the tree to make em ripen and fall faster....b&stards!


----------



## peckerwood

Never heard of the birds pecking fruit to make it ripen.Holy crapp.That's what they do to my peaches and apricots every year,and I always wondered if they were just testing them.They are b&stards! Thanks Mr. Junky.


----------



## peckerwood

Dick Hanks said:


> You are very fortunate. Such a great fruit. Wish I could grow them.


Are you coming South this year?????


----------



## redfish203

Fj, please protect my investment while am out and about....this happens every year!


----------



## fishjunky

Dude, I'm checking every day. Not a single mango on the ground, no seeds no nothing. I asked your dad Tuesday if he was picking them up...nope. I picked 4 today and put in fridge. I got no clue where they are going. Thought you might have done a preemptive and picked a bunch or had somebody else snagging them for you. Had din with your folks tonite and saw 4 more on window sill. Thats all I know.


----------



## redfish203

fishjunky said:


> Dude, I'm checking every day. Not a single mango on the ground, no seeds no nothing. I asked your dad Tuesday if he was picking them up...nope. I picked 4 today and put in fridge. I got no clue where they are going. Thought you might have done a preemptive and picked a bunch or had somebody else snagging them for you. Had din with your folks tonite and saw 4 more on window sill. Thats all I know.


Thanks dude! Wonder why yours are dropping first since mine were earlier? Are yours plenty ripe? Hope I got some left although been hitting them hard down in the caribe...


----------



## fishjunky

I'll look again this evening but it appeared virtually all your low hangers were gone yesterday with only a few up high left


----------



## fishjunky

first batch of sliced mango headed for the freezer. Dam I wish I'd thought about doing this a few years ago, instead of this morning. I'd have given away a LOT fewer mangos.


----------



## locolobo

FJ. Have you tried drying some? I got a dehydrator earlier this year and have been drying fruit. Peaches and figs so far. I bet mangos would be a perfect candidate.


----------



## fishjunky

Loco
No, never tried it. This is my first year to freeze them. Seems like its worth a shot...anything to save as many as I can.

Thanks

fj


----------



## BullyARed

The only mango I can pick is at HEB!


----------



## bjones2571

I'd love a mango tree. What species/type do you grow? Where'd you buy it? Thanks!


----------



## fishjunky

Both Redfish and I have a variety called Glen. I can't recommend it enough. Awesome variety for our area. Got them at Houston Garden Center

fj


----------



## redfish203

Try to find Glenn for sure. They are worth the hassle to protect in the winter. I think I only covered once last winter. A large frost cloth, clamps and a flood light and you are good. You do have to prune them after they get a couple years old to increase production and keep manageable for covering...good luck


----------



## charlie23

Glenn will grow to pretty good size after many years. There are a couple of tropical fruit nurseries in Houston that sell other varieties and dwarf size.

http://www.tropicalfruitnursery.com/mango/glenn-mango.shtml


----------



## redfish203

Charlie, We have tried several different types and all have failed. I am sure there is another out there that will do well, just have not found it. Glenn is beyond anything We have seen in our area, it can be held at any size by pruning. Pruning is actually necessary on mangoes to keep them healthy. Commercial growers prune every year starting with very young plants. Fingers crossed, we will dodge a big freeze, they will not tolerate the freezer...


----------



## redfish203

Seems to be blooming earlier each year. I hope the weatherman is good to us!

Redfish


----------



## Hooked

I wish you'd quit standing on your head to take these pictures...........lol

May give mango a shot this year. Knowing me though, I'll neglect to cover them in the winter. I've been known to do that before on these type plants.........ugh


----------



## redfish203

That last one was actually right side up for a change...lol


----------



## BSchulte

Great looking trees! My Carrie is blooming as well. My Nam Doc Mai is pushing, but has yet to fully form blooms. Avocado are full bloom as well. This could be a fruitful or tragic year, depending on the weather.


----------



## Dick Hanks

redfish203 said:


> That last one was actually right side up for a change...lol


Are you sure? The tips of the leaves are pointed up. Your 1st post, that was upside down, showed leaf tips point up. I'm confused, but I do know that I love those plants. I live in northern MN so I can't grow them.

I'm in the FL Keys for this winter and I'm surprised at how few people grow them here. Maybe too many people are seasonal residents. They are my favorite tropical fruit.


----------



## redfish203

Dick Hanks said:


> Are you sure? The tips of the leaves are pointed up. Your 1st post, that was upside down, showed leaf tips point up. I'm confused, but I do know that I love those plants. I live in northern MN so I can't grow them.
> 
> I'm in the FL Keys for this winter and I'm surprised at how few people grow them here. Maybe too many people are seasonal residents. They are my favorite tropical fruit.


DH, they are my favorite also. The last pic is oriented correctly. The confusion may be because when the panicles first flower they grow up towards the sun. As they set fruit, they become heavy and the fruit pulls the flower bud and some leaves down. Depending on variety, some individual flower stalks can prodice multiple fruit which pull the limbs downward as the fruit matures. There are a lot of mangoes up in Homestead, where are you in the Keys?

Schulte, I have never seen Nam Doc or Carrie, do you have pics? If so, can you share?


----------



## BSchulte

Im attempting to upload pics, but they won't resize. Anonymous error. I'm mobile, so that might be the issue.


----------



## Dick Hanks

redfish203 said:


> DH, they are my favorite also. The last pic is oriented correctly. The confusion may be because when the panicles first flower they grow up towards the sun. As they set fruit, they become heavy and the fruit pulls the flower bud and some leaves down. Depending on variety, some individual flower stalks can prodice multiple fruit which pull the limbs downward as the fruit matures. There are a lot of mangoes up in Homestead, where are you in the Keys?
> 
> Schulte, I have never seen Nam Doc or Carrie, do you have pics? If so, can you share?


We are on Little Torch Key, one Key down From Big Pine Key and 28 miles up from Key West. Given the nice climate, it just seems that more people should be growing fruit. I would guess that the #1 is Key Lime trees, #2 Grapefruit, and then #3 Mango. Very little of any of these however. Coconuts are all over the place. Could it be because of the salt air and these trees don't handle it well?
​


----------



## redfish203

DH, I am familiar with that area, I drag a boat down to Saddlebunch Keys for several weeks each summer (mm 13.5). The motherload for mangoes is Homestead, where there are several nurseries and some groves as well. Its like candyland for tropical fruit trees. I may have invited a few back to TX...Come to think of it, I dont see a lot down in the Key West area either, just here and there. I am right on the saltwater so not a problem growing them in salty air.


----------



## redfish203

I get one mango for every two the grackles get...I would rather not harm them but this is out of control.


----------



## BullyARed

I like mango and mango trees but the only tree I can grow here is too expensive my Long Duc Dong tree!


----------



## fishjunky

Like your incident post on another section Redfish, i feel your pain Redfish! Grackles got educated over the last 3 years and no longer wait for mangos to drop. SOBs are pecking them while they're hanging or knocking them off so they can finish them off on the ground. I lost 4 dozen in less than a week, so salvaged the 3 dozen or so left by harvesting early. Re-zeroing the Gamo this afternoon. This is war!!!!!!


----------



## redfish203

fishjunky said:


> Like your incident post on another section Redfish, i feel your pain Redfish! Grackles got educated over the last 3 years and no longer wait for mangos to drop. SOBs are pecking them while they're hanging or knocking them off so they can finish them off on the ground. I lost 4 dozen in less than a week, so salvaged the 3 dozen or so left by harvesting early. Re-zeroing the Gamo this afternoon. This is war!!!!!!


Guess I got to pull out the gamo as well...I hate the thought of pulling them down early then getting stuck with too many at once. The ones that are pestering me are moma and the young ones screaming for food.


----------



## cajunautoxer

BSchulte said:


> Great looking trees! My Carrie is blooming as well. My Nam Doc Mai is pushing, but has yet to fully form blooms. Avocado are full bloom as well. This could be a fruitful or tragic year, depending on the weather.


How does your Nam Doc Mai doing? My nursery only carries Nam and Julies

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## redfish203

cajunautoxer said:


> How does your Nam Doc Mai doing? My nursery only carries Nam and Julies
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Cajun, I recently learned to graft. Get a couple of mango seeds (any kind) going in pots and you are welcome to come get a bud from my Glenn tree next summer. Grafting is pretty easy. When they get the diameter of a pencil they are ready for a bud graft.

RF


----------



## fishjunky

Talk about crazy mango, midDecember mine is in full bloom but only on the north side of the tree. The other 3/4 is bare as it should be this time of year. go figure.


----------



## redfish203

Holy carp! Hope mine remembers its winter...


----------



## Profish00

Might need to protect them all winter, I'll check on it in a few months for you:wink:


----------



## redfish203

Profish00 said:


> Might need to protect them all winter, I'll check on it in a few months for you:wink:


Whiskey and Jack, my two chocolates, are sworn to protect that tree at all costs....


----------



## Profish00

redfish203 said:


> Whiskey and Jack, my two chocolates, are sworn to protect that tree at all costs....


Yea I know, they like hotdogs:rotfl:


----------



## redfish203

Profish00 said:


> Yea I know, they like hotdogs:rotfl:


Tru dat...couple of those you could hook up the house and drive off....


----------



## cajunautoxer

redfish203 said:


> Cajun, I recently learned to graft. Get a couple of mango seeds (any kind) going in pots and you are welcome to come get a bud from my Glenn tree next summer. Grafting is pretty easy. When they get the diameter of a pencil they are ready for a bud graft.
> 
> RF


Thanks for offer. I ended up going with Valencia bc that was the best looking tree at Mas Nursery. I'm now trying to figure out best place to plant and also going to try dragon fruit

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie23

redfish203 said:


> I get one mango for every two the grackles get...I would rather not harm them but this is out of control.


put a stinky sock over the fruits next time.


----------



## charlie23

hope your tree survived the freeze down there?


----------



## redfish203

Thanks Charlie! Best guess was it got down to 27 or so, took us by surprise since I can't remember the last time it got that low. Woke up to find the dog bowls frozen and went into mini panic. Neither fishjunky or I covered anything including large plumeria, mangos, papaya and citrus. All pulled through with no visible damage in my yard. I did notice fishjunky had damage to his papaya on the north side. I would have covered lot of it in retrospect but it does provide a good litmus test.


----------



## fishjunky

Ya Redfish, my papaya toot a hit. Its the one fruit I don't much worry about. I've had them burn and cut back 4'. They branch and come back out....even in the mid 20's we hit in 2009-10. Only plant I covered was the lychee. No way it would have survived. Mango looks fine except for the blooms on the north side of it. I never figured they would survive anyway.


----------



## redfish203

I have a few blooms out also, all are on the south side of my mango, which is sw side of my house. No damage to the blooms.


----------



## fishjunky

203...Blah, blah, blah. Now you're just bragging ;-P


----------



## Profish00

All my leaves on my papaya are burnt fruit look ok tho.


----------



## fishjunky

Dang Pro, funny what less than a mile difference can do. You actually have fruit from an early bloom?


----------



## Profish00

It's like it never stops producing after you pick them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfish203

Profish00 said:


> It's like it never stops producing after you pick them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, just looked again, the tall papaya was burned and the short ones are OK

Looks like big boy will get a trim.


----------



## fishjunky

Well my Mango that was blooming only on its north side lost them all to our 27' night. Just looked and now its blooming on the east side...not south, not west, just east. Guess this year will be a clockwise bloom cycle, go figure


----------



## redfish203

Haste luego grackle scum!!!


----------



## popo1984

Nice harvest. Why type of mango is that?


----------



## redfish203

Popo, the variety is called "Glen", it is a very productive and sweet mango, with very Little fiber.


----------



## charlie23

got myself a glenn too, but since it's in a pot, only got a couple of fruits.... very different taste compare with store varieties like ataulfo and kent


----------



## redfish203

charlie23 said:


> got myself a glenn too, but since it's in a pot, only got a couple of fruits.... very different taste compare with store varieties like ataulfo and kent


Maybe it is the early fruit, or a young tree, not sure. My tree and fishjunky's produce some of the sweetest and best I ever had. I bought mine after tasting some off his tree. Give it some time to mature and make sure you get good sun.


----------



## popo1984

redfish203 said:


> Popo, the variety is called "Glen", it is a very productive and sweet mango, with very Little fiber.


Thanks. I have a nam duc mai but its only been in the ground about 6 months. I lost my other in the freeze. I think i may get one more just looking for options right now.


----------



## fishjunky

Popo, Glen rocks! Produces fast and doesn't look back.


----------



## StinkB8

Awesome thread, very informative. Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## charlie23

anyone's mango trees survived the latest freeze?


----------



## 348473

Just a heads up the urban harvest fruit tree sale is this weekend... Maybe find you a mango among other things.

http://urbanharvest.org/fruit-tree-sale


----------



## redfish203

charlie23 said:


> anyone's mango trees survived the latest freeze?


By all reports I am getting from home, we are OK. My tree is still wrapped with frost cloth. I did put a supplemental light under the cloth during the coldest 2 nights though. Fishjunky and I teamed up to cover both our trees. Not so sure about the plumeria though...


----------



## fishjunky

I checked both Mango trees this morning....looking good, green with no wilting or brown leaves that I could see. Will look at long range forecast after this weekend and determine whether to pull freeze cloth


----------



## redfish203

Thanks buddy! Very encouraged so far...


----------



## redfish203

Itâ€™s alive....apparently, while I was abroad, you guys had a bad winter...fortunately, this plant was protected but took a pretty good hit. I will wait for fruit next year while she recuperates, just glad to save it.


----------



## charlie23

my little pickering mango tree got about 7, 8 fruit so far, not bad for a container tree. We'll see how they taste next month.


----------

